# How many members does Ecigssa have?



## Cruzz_33 (11/1/17)

Just been wondering lately how many members the forum has hit as I see the Facebook groups are reaching around the 10000 mark. 

Maybe @Silver or @Rob Fisher could provide an answer?


----------



## Silver (11/1/17)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Just been wondering lately how many members the forum has hit as I see the Facebook groups are reaching around the 10000 mark.
> 
> Maybe @Silver or @Rob Fisher could provide an answer?



Good question @Cruzz_33

We now have 6,238 members - of which I would estimate about half are active.
There are 29,470 threads and 464,999 posts.

The issue here is that its not about quantity, but quality!

EDIT - the member stats are on the front page, just scroll down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (11/1/17)

just jumping in quickly here before the people in the know answer,
counting the 312 pages of registered members

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/list

and seeing there are 20 people per list, that gives us 6240 users. How much of them is still active I cant help with, but those are the registered members of the forum.

Edit: Ai, I see @Silver was quicker on the draw
2nd Edit: Ai, stopped at the recently online block, did not see that stats block, haha.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (11/1/17)

@Silver thanks a mil. I did check and get to about 6240 members the way in which @Anneries did. 

Yeah defiantly agree with quality over quantity , was just intrigued when I went on the Facebook groups today and saw how they have grow as last time I went on I only saw about 5000 members. Awesome to see how the community is growing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/1/17)

On facebook groups most members join just to sell goods, there are alot of members who are not active.
Ive joined a facebook group months ago and have never even posted a single comment.

I just find eciggsa a much simplier way to firstly look for something that has been delt with before and also quicker to navigate around and and and....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/1/17)

And i forgot something.... 

Ecigssa is a very close community i have not met 80% of the members but yet we chat sometimes like we neighbours.

So as mentioned above, its all about the quality.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------

